# Post your gun thread #1



## .38Heart_Br8 (Jun 10, 2010)

Hello, my name is Nick. I grew up in Greensboro and have been going to Calibers since around the year 2000. It wasn't until last year though that I obtained my own membership. I think before I could tie my shoes, I had a BB gun...and it's all been "down hill" after that. (I still love BB/pellet guns)

Share pics of your guns!










I cannot stress how important a pellet gun is for practice. 









The RWS 34 above produced this group at 35 yards while sighting in the scope, the previous group is on the left. It has since taken out many squirrels and only 2 rabbits :mrgreen:


----------

